#ubuntu-java 2006-04-03
<evilmonkey> hi
#ubuntu-java 2006-04-07
<user__> any one know of a function that would return miliseconds for the date?
#ubuntu-java 2006-04-08
<dous> hmm... re: 4195, since azureus isn't in the archive, I'm marking this wontfix
#ubuntu-java 2006-04-09
<jhuniepi> what is motu?
<jhuniepi> hello im using bx client. nasa ubuntu-java ako, pano bumalik sa ubuntu-ph?
<zakame> bitch-x? you probably cycle through channels using Ctrl+{p,n}
<jhuniepi> ulinkskie, kaya  nga, hinahanap ko pa. 
#ubuntu-java 2007-04-02
<b52lap> any one using Tomcat ?
<whombat> hi @ all
<man-di> I wondere what response times some people expect on irc
<erich_> hi again, man-di... I'm affraid I'm stuck in the same place after building an entierly new kubuntu64 virtual machine, installing sdk6, the jini starter kit.. and bang - that same cluster of libc errors when I try to run the Lauch-all script... :-(
<erich_> The only difference is that in order to even get the .bin installer to run in the first place, I have to strip all 'export LD_ASSUME_KERNEL" from it.
<erich_> I'll be afk for a while (wife sending me shopping for dinner)... but I'll be back in about 30 minutes if anyone has any ideas for me to try. Thanks!
#ubuntu-java 2007-04-03
<erich_> hi... I'm having this problem getting jini to run on my kubuntu VMware machine.. is there anyone here that might be able to help?
<man-di> erich_: hello
<man-di> erich_: I was in bed already the last time you asked
<man-di> eine big question: Why dont you just apt-get the jdk6 and be done? Why do want to do the hard work yourself?
<erich_> hi - on the new install - I did apt-get jdk6
<erich_> and good to hear you're getting sleep!
<erich_> to review this latest effort:
<erich_> I built a new Kubuntu 64 bit virtual machine - the last one was a 32bit machine (this is all on a athlon 64X2 4800)..
<erich_> I did apt-get update/upgrade
<erich_> I did apt-get install sun-java6-sdk
<erich_> I downloaded the jini installer .bin and executed it..
<erich_> this time - unlike last time - the install failed with all those libc problems...
<erich_> so I stripped all the export LD_ASSUME_KERNELS...
<erich_> which allowed the .bin to complete...
<man-di> aah, JINI has native parts
<man-di> where did you got JINI? URL?
<erich_> jini.org... I'll look for the actual url -standby
<erich_> starterkit.dev.java.net/jini/2.1/InstData/Lunux/NoVM/jini2_1.bin
<erich_> and - finally on the review... the Launch-all script failed the same way it did the first time..
<man-di> erich_: please do a 'file jini2_1.bin' and send me the output
<erich_> standby - thanks
<man-di> and a file ... on the binaries of JNI
<man-di> JINI
<erich_> on the first question - I get "jini2_1.bin: awk script text"
<man-di> ok
<erich_> not sure what you're asking for per the file...
<man-di> execute file command with all the exutables from JINI as arguments
<erich_> ok.
<erich_> do you mean the jars in jini2_1/ ? (sorry for the ignorance here)
<erich_> jini2_1/lib I mean
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<man-di> erich_: not the jars
<man-di> on the executables
<erich_> I'm sorry - are they in the Jini2_1 tree somewhere?
<man-di> I dont know JINI, but there should be
<erich_> looking
<erich_> I don't actually find executables - I think it all runs in the JVM, do you mind if I flood this with the errors the Launch-all script reports (about 8 lines worth)
<erich_> ?
* man-di checking
<man-di> ok
<erich_> erich@aGraph-Client:/etc/jini2_1$ installverify/Launch-All
<man-di> I installed it now myswlf here
<erich_> nawk: error while loading shared libraries: libm.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<erich_> dirname: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<erich_> /bin/ls: error while loading shared libraries: librt.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<erich_> basename: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<erich_> dirname: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<erich_> basename: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<erich_> grep: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<erich_> /usr/bin/java: error while loading shared libraries: libpthread.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<erich_> ah - cool
<man-di> erich_: I dont have ubuntu amd64 here
<erich_> check... I tried it originally with the standard 32bit build...
<man-di> please 'apt-cache search ia32-libs-' and tell me what it says
<erich_> I should note that this is running on a virtual machine running on 32 bit XP - RUnning apt-cache..
<erich_> $ apt-cache search ia32-libs-
<erich_> ia32-libs-gtk - gtk+ ia32 shared libraries for with OpenOffice.org
<erich_> ia32-libs-kde - KDE ia32 shared libraries for with OpenOffice.org
<erich_> ia32-libs-openoffice.org - ia32 shared libraries for with OpenOffice.org
<erich_> ia32-libs-scim - scim ia32 shared libraries for use with OpenOffice.org
<erich_> ia32-libs-sdl - ia32 shared libraries of sdl related packages for use on amd64 and ia64 systems
<man-di> and apt-cache show ia32-libs
<man-di> ?
<erich_> $ apt-cache show ia32-libs-
<erich_> W: Unable to locate package ia32-libs-
<erich_> E: No packages found
<man-di> without the - on the end
<erich_> ah - sorry
<erich_> erich@aGraph-Client:/etc/jini2_1$ apt-cache show ia32-libs
<erich_> Package: ia32-libs
<erich_> Priority: optional
<erich_> Section: libs
<erich_> Installed-Size: 42336
<erich_> Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>
<erich_> Original-Maintainer: Bdale Garbee <bdale@gag.com>
<erich_> Architecture: amd64
<erich_> Version: 1.5ubuntu5
<erich_> Replaces: ia32-libs-openoffice.org (<< 5), ia32-libs-kde (<< 3), ia32-libs-gtk (<< 17)
<erich_> Depends: lsb-release, lib32stdc++6, lib32gcc1, lib32z1, libc6-i386
<man-di> apt-get install ia32-libs
<erich_> Conflicts: openoffice.org2-core (<< 2.0.1oob680m5)
<erich_> Filename: pool/main/i/ia32-libs/ia32-libs_1.5ubuntu5_amd64.deb
<erich_> Size: 16444952
<erich_> MD5sum: 7dba6438aaa179a0701c7c46109f21ee
<erich_> SHA1: a39722b16eef85c5854be70e933d491ebc1d949b
<erich_> SHA256: 5cda3db0040ae80aad965f5326d56e9ff4b259c1a60e2c7edaca73a0a75fd3d5
<erich_> Description: ia32 shared libraries for use on amd64 and ia64 systems
<erich_>  This package contains runtime libraries for the ia32/i386
<erich_>  architecture, configured for use on an amd64 or ia64 Debian system running
<erich_>  a 64-bit kernel.
<erich_> Bugs: mailto:ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com
<erich_> Origin: Ubuntu
<man-di> it seems it needs 32-bit system libs somehow
<erich_> will do...
<man-di> so having a 64-bit userspace is a bit overkill
<erich_> I only installed the 63bit version because I tried all the fixes we talked about yesterday on the 32bit version... and it still didn't fix it..
<erich_> installing the lib now..
<man-di> the 32 bit version has normally less problems when it comes to non-packaged sofware
<erich_> seems to make good sense... the thing that's weird, though, is that it produced these same errors yesterday while I was trying to install it on a 32bit build..
<erich_> after reinstalling the sdk using apt-get
<erich_> perhaps I installed the wrong 32bit build or something in VMware..
<erich_> e.g. not the amd one.
<erich_> and finding a 63bit install was a real trick! lol
<erich_> so it produces the same errors - do I need to restart the machine or something?
<erich_> guess I'll build a 32bit machine again and start from there... I take it jini fired right up on your 32bit build?
<erich_> you got a service browser that popped up and so on..
<erich_> you there Michael?
<man-di> sorry
<man-di> phone
<man-di> yes, from what I can see it all works fine here
<man-di> whatever it does
<erich_> likewise re phone.. Thanks for you help - I'll do a 32bit install and ping Dan Creswell if it doesn't work..
<vil> hi tmarble
<tmarble> vil, hello!
<vil> question about netbeans deb package
<tmarble> yes
<vil> why do you need to download the bin yourself?
<tmarble> ah.... it's a silly licensing issue
<tmarble> we're hoping to resolve this ASAP and make it a real package (instead of an installer package)
<vil> so it cannnot be downloaded automatically when the installation starts, very much same like flashplayer-nonfree?
<tmarble> not at this time (sorry)
<vil> tmarble, ok
<vil> but is there any license problem with downloading it automatically?
<tmarble> hmm... perhaps not
<tmarble> you mean... via wget or some such?
<vil> yes, use wget in the preinstall
<vil> that's ok, I was just currious. it's a bit annoying to download it myself
<tmarble> of course it's annoying -- i hate it too
<vil> hopefully, you will be able to package it inside the deb soon
<tmarble> does flash-nonfree have a fallback (test) if internet is not available?
<tmarble> perhaps it could check in /tmp first, then do wget
<vil> no idea, I just know it works without manual download
<vil> best to check it
<tmarble> ok -- i've made a note
<tmarble> i'm waiting for cjwatson to advise on how to do next upload
<vil> you said, it will change some day. are going to switch the license or change its wording?
<tmarble> change the license (some of the ancillary terms)
<tmarble> not the CDDL... the SLA parts that are associated
<vil> tmarble, any plans to do a real source package in the future? do you depend on the openjdk?
<tmarble> yes... eventually
<tmarble> sorry -- i'm in a meeting now and can't explain the details at the moment
<vil> tmarble, np, thanks anyway
#ubuntu-java 2007-04-04
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-java.log
<erich_> Just a quick heads up to anyone that had been following my jini problems on Ubuntu6.10...
<erich_> the problem is that there is a kernel dependency set in the launcher script, which must be sed out in order to launch the services... not just in the installer bin/jar/etc
<erich_> thanks, man-di, for your help.
<erich_> OAO
#ubuntu-java 2007-04-06
<hill_> are there Chinese?
<benjb0> hi all
#ubuntu-java 2007-04-08
<StevenBoscarine> Hello.  Any contributers?  I'd like advice on becoming one.  I'm a java programmer...no C or python skills
#ubuntu-java 2008-03-31
<KniGhT_ShaDoW> Hey
<KniGhT_ShaDoW> Tu sais .Je pense que le jour où on mettra les cons sur orbite, t'as pas fini de tourner
<KniGhT_ShaDoW> Ecoutez le bruit que fait une chose comme => <= s'écraser!! Huuuummmm c'est doux à l'oreille!
<KniGhT_ShaDoW> Mort cerebrale du chan #ubuntu-java constatee à 20:48:24 ... Paix à son ame ...
<KniGhT_ShaDoW> Bouge en rythme t'es le roi de la piste :p
<KniGhT_ShaDoW> C'est moi Nonooooooo le petit robooootttt :D
<KniGhT_ShaDoW> Les chevaliers du zodiaaaa aaaa queeeeee ... s'en vont toujours à l'attaaaa aaaa queeeeee !
<KniGhT_ShaDoW> Na Na tranquillement ouai gros tac tac bang bang lève les bras lève les bras Yeah Yeah Pump it up...
<KniGhT_ShaDoW> Oh oh oh !!! Qu'est-ce tu fais la ?
<KniGhT_ShaDoW> Quoi qu'est-ce qu'il y a ? J'kiff la vibes! C'est bon... va t'faire enc*** toi !!
<KniGhT_ShaDoW> Comment t'es Mag-nifiiique !!!
<KniGhT_ShaDoW> KniGhT_ShaDoW Descend D'la montagne  en chacal
<KniGhT_ShaDoW> Gonflez a block block
<KniGhT_ShaDoW> Sa va faire mal
<KniGhT_ShaDoW> je viens pour tout peter
<KniGhT_ShaDoW> parez parez !!!
<KniGhT_ShaDoW> meme  pourrai pas me stopper !!!
<KniGhT_ShaDoW> Ecoute  j'suis une Sexe Machine !!!
<KniGhT_ShaDoW> Ramene pas tes copines que j'te casse le string !!!
<KniGhT_ShaDoW> Eh ! T'es au courant qu'on comprend rien a c'que tu dis ???
<KniGhT_ShaDoW> Le pseudo que vous avez demandez ne désire pas répondre actuellement nous regrettons de ne pouvoir donner suite à votre demande! A bientôt j'espère
<KniGhT_ShaDoW> Quoi menteur ??? 
<KniGhT_ShaDoW> Le PSG aux chiot??
<KniGhT_ShaDoW> Vas y doko C'est bon!!! Vas y doko C'est bon bon bon
<KniGhT_ShaDoW> Savoie ou Bien ???? doko
<KniGhT_ShaDoW> Ah ben ca c'est du bon boulot ChanServ continue comme ça c'est biiiieeennn!
 * KniGhT_ShaDoW Lance Le Mortal Kombat Sur lifeless sur #ubuntu-java
<KniGhT_ShaDoW> Montre nous tes talents ubuntulog hop hop choregraphieee !
<KniGhT_ShaDoW> Capitaineeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Caaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaverneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!
<KniGhT_ShaDoW> C'est un point de vue que je qualifierai de pescimiste xhaker .Vous etes tres pescimiste vous autre Occidentaux !!!Hé oui..
<KniGhT_ShaDoW>  je t'aime beaucoup.
<KniGhT_ShaDoW> Argent !! AAAAaaaargent, toi me donnezzzzzzzz argent :D 
<KniGhT_ShaDoW> Le petit en mousse qui s'elance et rateuuuuu le plongeoir :ppp
<KniGhT_ShaDoW> Je sais ce que j'veux vraimentttt  c'est que tu te remues ton p'tit popotinnnn :p
<KniGhT_ShaDoW> Cat's eyessssss, signé cat's eyesss !
<KniGhT_ShaDoW> KniGhT_ShaDoW Descend D'la montagne  en chacal
<KniGhT_ShaDoW> Gonflez a block block
<KniGhT_ShaDoW> Sa va faire mal
<KniGhT_ShaDoW> je viens pour tout peter
<KniGhT_ShaDoW> parez parez !!!
<KniGhT_ShaDoW> meme  pourrai pas me stopper !!!
<KniGhT_ShaDoW> Savoie ou Bien ???? unic0rn
<KniGhT_ShaDoW> Allo SOS alcoolique, j'écouteee !!!!
<KniGhT_ShaDoW> Oopppssssssssss la boulette !!!
<unic0rn> in the future, i would suggest adding freenode/staff/* to access list, or at least some more persons than owner..
<KniGhT_ShaDoW> what is freenode.net unic0rn ?¿?
<KniGhT_ShaDoW> is it an IRC server ?¿?
<man-di> unic0rn: the person who set up this channel was not here since years or so
<unic0rn> to everyone here, wanting calm conversation. i would suggest using /ignore KniGhT_ShaDoW_Bu!*@* ALL if your irc client supports it
<unic0rn> jbailey was online 3 days ago.
<unic0rn> maybe not here, but on freenode.
<man-di> unic0rn: not here
<man-di> hmm, I will ping him
<man-di> unic0rn: thx
<unic0rn> well. /ns info jbailey
<unic0rn> there's an email address visible
<man-di> unic0rn: I know him, I wonder that he was online at all
<unic0rn> so i would suggest sending him a message with a request to add you to access list (or maybe to transfer channel to you)
<man-di> unic0rn: I wonder what /ns is an alias for you. Its not /msg nickserv ...
<unic0rn> it is.
<unic0rn> try /quote ns
<unic0rn> or /msg nickserv
<unic0rn> ns is server-side alias
<KniGhT_ShaDoW_Bu> <<< BiZoooooouuuuuu >>> <<< BiZoooooouuuuuu >>>
<unic0rn> it's client independent, just some clients are not sending it and claiming that there's no such command instead.
<man-di> unic0rn: I get: Unknown command
<KniGhT_ShaDoW_Bu> Je pete un plommmmmbbbbbbbbb !!!!!!!
<unic0rn> KniGhT_ShaDoW_Bu: do you really want your ISP to be contacted and as a result, have IRC access blocked for months?
<KniGhT_ShaDoW_Bu> unic0rn tu parles francais?
<KniGhT_ShaDoW_Bu> do you speak french?
<KniGhT_ShaDoW_Bu> i love Java
<unic0rn> KniGhT_ShaDoW_Bu: i don't speak french
<KniGhT_ShaDoW_Bu> i use it very often on my applications
<KniGhT_ShaDoW_Bu> unic0rn i see
<unic0rn> but the fact that you love java is not a reason to flood this place with colorfull crap.
<KniGhT_ShaDoW_Bu> unic0rn what langage do you sepak apart the english?
<unic0rn> polish.
<KniGhT_ShaDoW_Bu> this is IRC unic0rn
<unic0rn> yes.
<unic0rn> IRC.
<KniGhT_ShaDoW_Bu> i dont speak polish
<unic0rn> not trashcan.
<KniGhT_ShaDoW_Bu> is it like german?
<unic0rn> no. it's far from that.
<KniGhT_ShaDoW_Bu> almost the similar langage?
<unic0rn> KniGhT_ShaDoW_Bu: why don't you try #ubuntu-fr instead?
<KniGhT_ShaDoW_Bu> oh really ?¿?
<unic0rn> i guess you'll find there some french people
<man-di> unic0rn: I think this is a bot
<nalioth> bot?
<unic0rn> i don't think so.
<KniGhT_ShaDoW> yes but i want to talk about the java on Linux specific saloon
<KniGhT_ShaDoW> man-di hahaha
<KniGhT_ShaDoW> nalioth yas
<man-di> KniGhT_ShaDoW: then why do you flood this channel with nonsense first?
<KniGhT_ShaDoW> man-di i dont flood, i talk
<KniGhT_ShaDoW> Mega fete, mega ambiance, allezzzzzzz tous sur la piste de danse !!!
<man-di> KniGhT_ShaDoW: please stop using colors
<unic0rn> KniGhT_ShaDoW: i guess noone here speaks french.
<KniGhT_ShaDoW> dont you like colors?
<KniGhT_ShaDoW> yes i'd guessed that too unic0rn
<unic0rn> why are you using french here then?
<man-di> KniGhT_ShaDoW: if you want to get read, dont use color.
<unic0rn> :)
<unic0rn> no more colors.
<man-di> unic0rn: thanks
<KniGhT_ShaDoW> public class man-di { set.coloration(on); }
<KniGhT_ShaDoW> i speak Java
<man-di> okay, /me stops reading KniGhT_ShaDoW as he/she is obviously not seriously interested.
<unic0rn> man-di: at least this place won't look like a rainbow anymore ;)
<KniGhT_ShaDoW> man-di interested ?¿? about what ??
<unic0rn> man-di: but as i suggested, email channel owner. that's the best you can do.
<man-di> unic0rn: will do. thx
<nalioth> what channel owner?
<unic0rn> nalioth: /cs info #ubuntu-java
<KniGhT_ShaDoW> .+´¯`:´¯`+ °- +´¯`:´¯`+  -° +´¯`:´¯`+.
<KniGhT_ShaDoW> .+´¯`:´¯`+ °- +´¯`:´¯`+ ° - +´¯`:´¯`+
<KniGhT_ShaDoW> .´+¯`:´+`¯ °- +´¯`:´¯`+ - ° +´¯`:´¯.`+
<KniGhT_ShaDoW>  Whouaaa le joli feu d'artifices pour toi
<unic0rn> he has email set and not hidden.
<nalioth> unic0rn: do it.
<unic0rn> nalioth: (i abstract from the fact of using maybe wrong # namespace)
<KniGhT_ShaDoW> ````''-------- __ ..,
<KniGhT_ShaDoW> ````''--|[]|__|_
<KniGhT_ShaDoW> ````''--|______|:_/
<KniGhT_ShaDoW> ````''..(o_o_o_o)-\
<KniGhT_ShaDoW> Hummff...Un peut de ménage s'impose !!!
<unic0rn> hehe
<nalioth> unic0rn: check it again
<unic0rn> i just did.
<unic0rn> well. wrong namespace i guess.
<nalioth> hi RichiH
<RichiH> oi
<nalioth> RichiH: all taken care of
<nalioth> nothing to see here folks, let's move along
<RichiH> should of set a limit, as well ;)
#ubuntu-java 2008-04-01
<reiner> guten abend
<reiner> ich habe ein kleines problem wer kann mir helfen wenn ich zendstudio installieren möchte dann brichte
<reiner> ab
<loner> Hello everyone
#ubuntu-java 2008-04-02
<munckfish> Hi, I have a patch which re-enables fullscreen mode in Java on Xorg server 1.3+.
<munckfish> Although the freeze is on Hardy, I wondered if it was likely that I'd get it in to the openjdk package at this stage
<munckfish> I'm a bit short of time this month but if it's likely to get included, I'll try to find time to add it in.
<munckfish> Patch is on upstream java2d mailing list attached to this post:
<munckfish> http://mail.openjdk.java.net/pipermail/2d-dev/2008-January/000129.html
<munckfish> The stuff about mouse problems can be safely ignore - they went away once I stopped using the Gutsy LiveCD and updated xorg
<munckfish> anyway, tdv (Dmitri T) has been testing it and seems happy with it
<munckfish> It fixes https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java6/+bug/154613
<munckfish> doko: you're the current maintainer right?
<doko> munckfish: thanks, could you close the report for openjdk? I think it is `wontfix' for icedtea in gutsy unless somebody adds a patch and starts the sru process for gutsy
<doko> ahh, you already did write this =)
<munckfish> umm
<munckfish> Hi doko, what do you mean close for openjdk?
<munckfish> I hadn't got around to connecting that bug
<munckfish> to the new openjdk package source in LP
<munckfish> :) I was just trying to remember how to connect it
<munckfish> Yes I don't think it's worth worry about IcedTea/gutsy
<munckfish> at the moment
<munckfish> doko: I don't have perms to set "Won't Fix" for IcedTea
<munckfish> doko: let me know what you want to do (or not) about it. Cheers
<Mez> doko, I guess you got it sorted then ? :P
<doko> munckfish: done
<doko> munckfish: ohh, didn't reload the page, if you do want to backport that, then maybe I should reopen the report
<munckfish> Hi doko
<munckfish> I'm not bothered about backporting
<munckfish> I'm running against a custom openjdk build on gutsy
<munckfish> I'll be upgrading immediately on hardy release
<munckfish> so lets wait and see if anyone wants the backport
<doko> munckfish: is the patch technically accepted by upstream?
<munckfish> I believe so
<munckfish> Dmitri had tested on hardy himself
<munckfish> I think the only thing outstanding for him was testing on solaris
<doko> ok, I'll try to get it in
<munckfish> I'll find you the relevant mail
<munckfish> so you can be sure
<munckfish> http://mail.openjdk.java.net/pipermail/2d-dev/2008-February/000147.html
<munckfish> He's been 'preparing' it for inclusion for a wee while now
<munckfish> but in the mail he advocates passing it to Icedtea project
<munckfish> doko: on the way I've checked with various people including Xorg f
<munckfish> Xorg folk
<munckfish> and this seems to be the correct approach for post 1.3 X servers
<doko> ok
<munckfish> Do you recommend I open a bug on IcedTea bugzilla and then make noise on a mailing list?
<munckfish> To be honest there's so many different lists and trackers I wasn't quite sure how best to efficiently advance the patch
<munckfish> down from upstream
<munckfish> :
<munckfish> :(
<munckfish> doko: thanks for for considering it. Let me know if you run out of time and need me to make up a debdiff or something
<doko> munckfish: a ChangeLog entry would be nice =)
<munckfish> Aha ok
<munckfish> Shall I attach it to the bug?
<doko> sure, or paste it here
<munckfish> doko: how about this:
<munckfish> * Make Java Full Screen Exclusive Mode work again with Xorg Server 1.3 and above. LP: #154613 (Java bug 6636469).
<munckfish> Or do you want more detail?
<doko> ok
<munckfish> doko: do you need anything else from me now? If not I'll be away for about an hour then I'll be avail to assist again.
<doko> munckfish: no, won't do that now.
<munckfish> doko: thx speak later
#ubuntu-java 2008-04-04
<doko> man-di: could you have a look at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ant/+bug/207105/ according the manpage the report is correct
<man-di> doko: report looks correct at first sight
<man-di> doko: I have put this on my TODO for deeper looking
<doko> seems to be upstream, not introduces by packaging
<man-di> yes
#ubuntu-java 2008-04-05
<ioanbsu> hello everyone. I have a remote linux server with pre-installed apache on it. But the directory of apache not regular. Is there any way to find out the directory of installed apache?
<jamesstansell> sun didn't include their javaplugin in openjdk-6, but they created javaplugin2 for 1.6u10 - does anyone know if they'll be releasing the code to javaplugin2 at some point?
#ubuntu-java 2009-03-30
<testdrive> hello
<testdrive> hello
<testdrive> i have a config xml i cant insert new line here          <property name="aboutText" value="RSS Demo 1.0 NEWLINE NEEDED valami "/>
#ubuntu-java 2009-03-31
<Idhan>  java applications such as netbeans, use a very funny font.. is there any way to improve them? can I at least set antialiasing ?
<Idhan> I don't mean the editor of java by the way...
<Idhan> I mean java applications in general..
#ubuntu-java 2009-04-01
<ubunttu> hi, how can  i compil a source code (downloaded) with eclipse
<balarka> hello
#ubuntu-java 2009-04-02
<HacUrMac> hello
#ubuntu-java 2009-04-04
<handson-linux> swing vs jsp ?
<handson-linux> what is this chat preference?
<handson-linux> Desktop develop or Web develop?
#ubuntu-java 2010-04-07
<jcortez> hi guys, I have written an Ant task, see http://pastie.org/907966. But it when run, it says it could not find classes (classes found in the classpath jar files). Do you have any idea what is wrong with the task structure?
<jcortez> In other words, the java task cannot find files in the specified classpath. But the location of the jar files look ok. Any idea, why is this?
<jcortez> The exception is java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/site/packages/JLabel
<jcortez> I found that there is nothing wrong with the Ant task....
<jcortez> the problem might be in the way the classpath is search by Java in Ubuntu
<jcortez> given that java -classpath "util/dist/lib/util.jar" -jar "dist/lib/myjar.jar" returns a ClassNotFoundException too
<jcortez> guys please any help is appreciated. How to set the right path for Java to look for my jar files
<jsalisbury> jcortez: you may also want to ask in ##java  I believe this channel is more for packaging
<lfaraone> I'm trying to build freemind from source, but I'm getting "/tmp/buildd/freemind-0.9.0~rc6+dfsg/freemind/build.xml:40: taskdef class net.sourceforge.jarbundler.JarBundler cannot be found"
<lfaraone> Among other things at http://launchpadlibrarian.net/41118249/freemind_0.9.0~rc6%2Bdfsg-2_amd64.build
#ubuntu-java 2010-04-08
<Will123456> hey guys. does anyone know the full name of the java-docs in the ubuntu repos?
<Will123456> i'm finding it hard to pick it out among everything else
<AhmadASG> Hi
<AhmadASG> I have a problem in copy and paste inside Java program
<KernelCrash> =)
#ubuntu-java 2010-04-09
<slytherin> ttx: jruby1.2 FTBFS because of unit test failures. Any idea what is appropriate change to fix that?
<ttx> slytherin: no... it always failed on me (with different results over different builds), that's why I made my best to remove it from main by having eucalyptus *not* depend on it
<ttx> istr there was another problem, let me check
<ttx> yes, it builds from binary, so it really should be in multiverse
<slytherin> ttx: Yes. I think even Debian moved it to non-free
<ttx> slytherin: they removed jruby1.1 and jruby1.2
<ttx> slytherin: I think it needs someone who cares to package all the missing deps
<ttx> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=551618
<ubottu> Debian bug 551618 in jruby "jruby: contains non-free material" [Serious,Open]
<ttx> slytherin: did you manage to save jbossas4 ?
<slytherin> ttx: I did.
<ttx> slytherin: thanks for that !
<slytherin> ttx: In Lucid +1 we should really work on getting jboss 5 in archive (and 6 if it gets released soon).
<slytherin> As of now we don't have a single working application server in archive.
<ttx> slytherin: yes, will be discussed at UDS for sure
<ScottK> Would someone please have a look at visualvm.  It needs to be rebuilt due to the libnb-platform10-java -> libnb-platform11-java transition.  I tried it and it's not just a rebuild.
<ScottK> /tmp/buildd/visualvm-1.2.1/netbeans/nbbuild/templates/projectized.xml:93: No dependent module org.jdesktop.layout <--- is the error when it fails.
#ubuntu-java 2010-04-10
<biri> hey
<biri> if i click BUTTON(name 1) it write to textField 1
<biri> how can i do this
<nthykier> biri: You should ask in ##java, we cannot help you with java coding here
<mpontillo> So, what's the packaging strategy for something like pydev? (Eclipse plugin - http://pydev.org) I notice Debian sid has a package for it, but it's very out of date.
<nthykier> mpontillo: What do you mean with what the packaging strategy is ?
<nthykier> mpontillo: We could definitely use an extra hand with maintaining eclipse sub-packages if that is what you are asking
<mpontillo> nthykier: Well, it doesn't seem like a lot of third-party eclipse plugins are being kept up to date. I was wondering what the expectation was - if users were expected to install plugins themselves.
<nthykier> (or just eclipse itself for that matter)
<mpontillo> right - I might like to try my hand at fixing a few. Not sure where the right place to fix them is though; I assume fix them in Debian and then sync them.
<nthykier> mpontillo: There is an interest in getting them updated, but we lack both resources and experience so currently it is taking a while
<nthykier> mpontillo: Yeah, fixing them in Debian is the solution here. Currently build tools for eclipse sub-packages exists only in Debian
<mpontillo> nthykier: are there any up-to-date packages for Eclipse plugins that I can take a look at, for an example to learn from?
<mpontillo> I checked the obvious one - eclipse-jdt, but that's just a binary package built from the eclipse source ;)
<nthykier> mpontillo: http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-java/eclipse-emf.git is probably the best example we have. It is not uploaded yet and not even tested.
<nthykier> mpontillo: But I believe it is our most up to date package (packaging wise) ; we based it on Fedora's packaging of the same sources
<mpontillo> looks like the gist is to install things into /usr/lib/eclipse/plugins, but I lack a complete understanding of how this works. let's say I install eclipse-jdt, and that installs some core, required components
<nthykier> actually eclipse (and eclipse-jdt) needs to be checked and probably move most of that cr*p into /usr/share/eclipse/plugins, but yeah
<mpontillo> now the user comes along and installs cool-plugin-1.0, which depends on a newer version of one of those core components. so the eclipse updater goes and downloads it. I'm assuming the newer version gets installed in their ~/.eclipse somewhere - do we have to worry about corner cases here?
<mpontillo> I guess Eclipse is smart enough to look in both ~/.eclispe and /usr/lib/eclipse and find the most recent version of everything?
<nthykier> eclipse does not allow users (by default at least) to "upgrade" the base installed plugins (anything from eclipse-platform, eclipse-rcp, eclipse-jdt, eclipse-plugin-cvs or eclipse-pde); so that is not a problem
<nthykier> I believe it is
<nthykier> I am not sure if eclipse's "no upgrade of base plugins" extends to these extra plugins (like the eclipse-emf package)
<mpontillo> ah - and /usr/share/eclipse/plugins, thanks - hadn't seen that. I notice the git repo you linked makes a reference to /usr/share/eclipse/dropins/ as well?
<nthykier> mpontillo: yes, currently anything not built from the eclipse source package will be dumped in dropins
<nthykier> We may change that based on what upstream does though
<nthykier> which is one of the reason that we have helper tools for this :P
<nthykier> mpontillo: Again, you are more than welcome to join us. The team consists of 3 active people (bdrung_ is one of them).
<nthykier> mpontillo: If you want commit access, you need an account at http://alioth.debian.org/ and join the pkg-java team (just mention that you are there to help package eclipse stuff and you will get through).
<nthykier> Most of our packaging coordination takes place in #eclipse-linux or #debian-java (on irc.debian.org)
<nthykier> per IRC that is - we also have a wiki page.
<nthykier> mmm, we haven't imported eclipse-pydev yet to the git repositories... we should get that fixed as well
<bdrung_> yeah, eclipse-cdt and eclipse-pydev
<nthykier> bdrung_: eclipse-cdt is imported already
<nthykier> Just not fixed at all :P
<mpontillo> nthykier: thanks, I'll get set up. not sure how active I can be, as my spare time is limited - but I'll do what I can.
<nthykier> mpontillo: awesome; feel free to ping us if you have any questions.
<bdrung_> mpontillo: ping nthykier ;)
<bdrung_> nthykier: :P
<mpontillo> nthykier, will do. I guess my first order of business will be getting a Debain development environment set up. I have Ubuntu Lucid running on this laptop; what are the best practices? should I go grab a Debian ec2 instance?
<nthykier> a sid chroot should be enough - personally I use cowbuilder for it
<mpontillo> thanks, will check it out.
<nthykier> I believe Ubuntu has a guide for setting up a sid chroot with cowbuilder/pbuilder, though I cannot remember it off hand
<mpontillo> Yeah, I have set up pbuilder before. I'm sure I can find it.
<nthykier> awesome ...
<mpontillo> weird, why does alioth make me append -guest to my username?
<nthykier> because it auto imports DD usernames, so to avoid conflict non-DD members got a -guest suffix
<mpontillo> ah. gotcha
<nthykier> Okay - I am off for today.
<mpontillo> thanks for the help
<nthykier> Thanks for considering to join the effort
<mpontillo> np.
#ubuntu-java 2011-04-05
<kasun> hi devs....
<kasun> I'm interested in learning how the Maven support works for building debian packages.
<kasun> currently, im going through this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaTeam/Specs/MavenSupportSpec
<kasun> seems it's a little outdated because the last edited date is 2009-January
<kasun> Can anyone please let me know a way to get the up-to-date information?
<kasun> appreciate any help regarding this.
<hugow> someone can help me with java script ?
#ubuntu-java 2011-04-08
<celoma> Hola a todos, quisiera saber si alquien puede ayudarme con un problema de impresión en Java.
<celoma> Creo que para algunos de ustedes debe de ser sencillo. Gracias.
<celoma> javax.print.PrintException - There is somebody to helpme?
<celoma> Hay alguien que pueda ayudarme con un error cuando intento imprimir ?
#ubuntu-java 2012-04-07
<Rafaeel_> boa noite
<Rafaeel_> alguem online ai
<sjoshi-x> Hi , Anyone awake ?
#ubuntu-java 2012-04-08
<jeferson> good night everyone!
<jeferson> who here is with open source project ?
#ubuntu-java 2013-04-04
<dryhay> hi. Java is not working on my Ubuntu 11.10 -> Why and how to fix it? Firefox: "Something is wrong. Java is not working." + http://pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=48554
#ubuntu-java 2013-04-05
<dryhay> Hi. My fresh Java install is working on browsers, but it's not working on Minecraft (no errors appear). Related thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2132286
#ubuntu-java 2014-03-31
<Dzeg_-> Hi to everyone somebody here who speak and read spanish... I need help with my class but im bad in english and I dont know how to explain my problem in english; or someone who translate my issue commented in  http://pastebin.com/sFNQQeiE
#ubuntu-java 2016-04-04
<sssooouuulll> hey
<sssooouuulll> was geht
#ubuntu-java 2019-04-01
<tdaitx> gaughen: sbeattie: https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/fdroidserver/disco/amd64
#ubuntu-java 2019-04-02
<huehner> doko: tdaitx sorry for asking yet again... do you have some updated ETA for the -security copy?
<tdaitx> huehner: we are planning to do it Thursday, assuming no other problems are found until then
<huehner> tdaitx: great, thx for the update...
<huehner> apart big thanks for all the effort you guys invest to get that done :))
#ubuntu-java 2019-04-03
<gaughen> tdaitx, sbeattie still planning jdk11 to -security tomorrow?
#ubuntu-java 2019-04-04
<doko> huehner: rbalint submitted https://launchpad.net/bugs/1823125 did you test both tomcat versions?
<rbalint> running piuparts on the whole package set would be a good idea, imo
<doko> rbalint: the piuparts tests apparently succeeded in unstable ...
<rbalint> doko, ok, but the test in unstable is not valid for bionic
<rbalint> doko, i updated the bug, cosmic and disco are fine
<doko> rbalint: well, if you can find out what exactly went wrong ...
<rbalint> doko, please refresh
<rbalint> but in general we can't accept piuparts tests for one release that ran on an other
<doko> rbalint: I know that, but somebody has to investigate
<rbalint> doko, sure
<doko> rbalint: strictly speaking, this is not a regression, because tomcat9 is new
<rbalint> doko in practice it is, solr-tomcat pulls it in
<rbalint> http://people.canonical.com/~rbalint/openjdk-11-sru/bb-upgrade-all-proposed-tomcat9-fails-1554316440.log
<rbalint> i install everything from -updates and down that can be found in -proposed, then upgrade to proposed
<rbalint> solr-tomcat users will see their system broken by u-u
<huehner> doko: only tested 8.5 as we built custom images around that
<doko> ahh, crap
<huehner> doko: also i tested our usage (tomcat8-user,tomcat8-common with our init-script mostly) not the new systemd.service path which came in via the backport
<huehner> doko: sorry if i didnt explain that clearly enough back then
<huehner> doko: question about tomcat9, as far as i understood you had to add it as some common jars (servlet-api etc..) used by 8.5 now are built by 9 ?
<huehner> doko: or did you really need to add the user-visible i.e. tomcat9.deb ?
<rbalint> huehner, new solr-tomcat depends on tomcat9, i don't really understand the question
<rbalint> (doko may be busy at the conference)
<rbalint> doko, re: piuparts investigation - only failures need to be investigated if britney blocks migration for them
<rbalint> and there are no place for packages in the archive regressing in piuparts
<huehner> rbalint: then ignore my comment, i was raising dbout if we need tomcat9 with all binary packages really or could skip some -> apparently all needed
<huehner> rbalint: sry for the confusion
<rbalint> ok no problem
<sbeattie> tdaitx: are you looking at the u-u issues?
<tdaitx> sbeattie: yes, I am
<rbalint> sbeattie, i could not test all package upgrades because the packages are not all coinstallable
<rbalint> sbeattie, i's suggest at least having a piuparts run including upgrades on each source package
<rbalint> sbeattie, if there was a run like this, tomcat9 was missed :-(
 * sbeattie is unaware of any piuparts infrastructure that we have
<sbeattie> It would be kind of nice if that was the default autopkgtest if there's no autopkgtest in the debian tree
<rbalint> sbeattie, it should not be ran only in absence of tests, since autopkgtest does not cover upgrades if the package is not in the base image
<sbeattie> sure
<sbeattie> rbalint: tomcat9 fix looks okay to me
#ubuntu-java 2019-04-05
<doko> it's currently building in the tomcat3 ppa. I'll copy it then to -proposed
<sbeattie> thanks
#ubuntu-java 2020-03-30
<johannes_> Hi I have a lot errors about a mindmapping program that will run even if I followed a tutorial when installing. I run ubuntu the program is java based. would someone like to help me decipher the error log?
<johannes_> *that will not run
